# Barking at other dogs



## Lucifer-Hope (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi everyone I have a seven-month-old male. I have been training him since he was two months and in general he's very nice and he listens he's learning fast and every day gets better but my problem is he keeps barking at other dogs sometimes it's playful sometimes is aggression . I have a pinch collar for about a month so every time he barks I just tug and say "no" but it doesn't seem to work he keeps pulling me scratching me and even one time he barked at me. It is very hard and frustrating to even walk him I want to take him everywhere with me but the barking is pulling me back. Any information would be helpful .Thank you!!!!!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Catch him before he gets excited and starts barking and give him something else to do instead.Heel,watch me,etc.Once he starts getting amped up and vocal you've missed the window of opportunity.


----------



## Lucifer-Hope (Aug 18, 2017)

I am but for example I went camping for one week and dogs where everywhere he would stop for five minutes and then start again so I had to leave and go back to my tent .


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Time to start training so the next trip goes smoother!


----------



## Lucifer-Hope (Aug 18, 2017)

I am training him it's been four months now and everything else is great that's the only problem and to me is the biggest problem.


----------



## mariodidit (Aug 4, 2017)

No where near as bad as the e-collar but have you looked into a spray collar? 
My pup hangs out with our older dog in the front yard and the older dog has a habit of barking at everything and anything that moves past our house, so now my pup is starting to do it so Ill be getting him a spray collar this weekend.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Lucifer-Hope said:


> I am training him it's been four months now and everything else is great that's the only problem and to me is the biggest problem.


Refer to my first post.Just a No! and collar pop is not enough.Give him something to do before he gets amped up.


----------



## Lucifer-Hope (Aug 18, 2017)

Thank you very much! Hope next year goes smoother


----------



## razorseal (Apr 26, 2018)

I have a similar issue, kinda sorta...

When we see a dog on our walks, he usually will just look there, but not mind them. if he stares too long, I'll give a quick pop on the prong collar and continue the walk. He will get the hint, look away and continue to walk. If a dog from a distance barks at him, I do the same thing. I had a viscious GSD with a muzzle walk past us that was barking through the muzzle. He first wanted to bark back, but I had him sit and just "observe" he did very good and just let the dog bark at us while we sat lol. Lady thought I had been training the dog for months and I polittely told her "nope, I just picked him up few hours ago and we're traning to walk and not bark". lol She was amazed...

fast forward to next day. My mom brought her little maltese along and she kept barking at Chase the GSD. with her He kept barking even though I tried to distract him or popped the prong. He'd also start barking when in his crate upstairs and the maltese barked at everyone coming in the door... 

I assume it's somewhat normal for the dog to react back to a dog that just barks no matter what (the maltese).?


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

OP, I agree with dogma. You have to give your dog something to do before he focuses on another dog. It sounds like you are maybe pushing him past his threshold, as well. He probably cannot handle seeing a steady stream of dogs so close to him. Try taking it back a few steps. Go to a park where there might be a few dogs (NOT a dog park), and work on your engagement with him. Keep him at a pretty good distance from other dogs. You probably need to up his obedience overall. He’s young, things are not proofed yet. Time to start proofing what he already knows so he is reliable in all situations. If you have not already found a good trainer, it might be wise to do so. He’s entering into the most buttheaded part of adolescence, which can be rough.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

razorseal said:


> I have a similar issue, kinda sorta...
> 
> When we see a dog on our walks, he usually will just look there, but not mind them. if he stares too long, I'll give a quick pop on the prong collar and continue the walk. He will get the hint, look away and continue to walk. If a dog from a distance barks at him, I do the same thing. I had a viscious GSD with a muzzle walk past us that was barking through the muzzle. He first wanted to bark back, but I had him sit and just "observe" he did very good and just let the dog bark at us while we sat lol. Lady thought I had been training the dog for months and I polittely told her "nope, I just picked him up few hours ago and we're traning to walk and not bark". lol She was amazed...
> 
> ...


I think in your case, you might be doing too much too soon with your new puppy. I would strongly recommend a two week shut down. Let him get the lay of the land in your household before taking him out and thrusting the world on him. Work on your engagement with him, let him get to know what is expected of him at home. Let him bond with your family. I wouldn’t be quick to throw other dogs into the mix just yet. Do you have a trainer lined up?

As for if it’s normal for dogs to bark back, it probably is. I don’t find that acceptable, though, so I proof my dogs’ obedience to where they listen to me instead of reacting to what other dogs do.


----------



## razorseal (Apr 26, 2018)

GypsyGhost said:


> I think in your case, you might be doing too much too soon with your new puppy. I would strongly recommend a two week shut down. Let him get the lay of the land in your household before taking him out and thrusting the world on him. Work on your engagement with him, let him get to know what is expected of him at home. Let him bond with your family. I wouldn’t be quick to throw other dogs into the mix just yet. Do you have a trainer lined up?
> 
> As for if it’s normal for dogs to bark back, it probably is. I don’t find that acceptable, though, so I proof my dogs’ obedience to where they listen to me instead of reacting to what other dogs do.


I did find one. Plan on taking him this weekend so she can meet him and see what our course of action is. Not sure if it's going to be a "training day" though. 

This is her, She was highly recommended by our local K9 Officer - https://www.instagram.com/duxandcasso/

I'm very excited...


----------

